

Startup Quote: Mark Zuckerberg, co-founder, Facebook - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2334486964

======
raychancc
If you just work on stuff that you like and you’re passionate about, you don’t
have to have a master plan with how things will play out.

\- Mark Zuckerberg

<http://startupquote.com/post/2334486964>

